# Automatische Berechnung einer Summe



## altox-de (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.
Habe mich zwar schon an das PHP-Forum gewand,
aber vielleicht ist das auch mit HTML möglich?

Auf http://www.sz-sprachlos.de kann man Exemplare unserer Schülerzeitung bestellen! (Dazu auf "Shop" und "hier" klicken - Schaut doch mal rein ;-) )
Man kann dort eingeben, wieviele Ausgaben, man bestellen möchte.

Die Bestellung wird dann mit einem PHP-Script an und und den Besteller versandt.
Ist es möglich, bevor die eMail versand wird, automatisch den Endbetrag zu berechnen,
der dann mit einer Variablen in die eMail übernommen wird?

Das müsste so aussehen: (Y x 1) + (Y x 1,50)
"Y" ist die Anzahl der bestellten Zeitungen. Jede Zeitung kostet einen Euro.
Dazu kommt noch für jede Zeitung 1,50€ für Versand & Verpachung. "x" ist "mal".

GEHT DAS? WÄRE SUPER, WENN IHR MIR HELFEN KÖNNTET,
LIEBE GRÜßE & DANKE,

Claudi


----------



## saschaf (30. Dezember 2004)

Mit HTML geht das grundsätzlich nicht. Mit Javascript sollte sich das aber machen lassen.


----------



## altox-de (30. Dezember 2004)

Hättest du da zufällig grad ne Lösung parat?


----------



## altox-de (30. Dezember 2004)

Hey!
Ich hab mittlerweile schon ne Lösung mit PHP gefunden,
die wunderbar funktioniert!
Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

